# Bloodline question



## Madison (Jul 1, 2013)

Two different bloodline pits have a liter, will the pups be considered muts? guess I am confused on this whole mut and apbt stuff.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

this is known as a cross - I know some say mutt - but the way I see it - they all started as a cross - so the term mutt is just used as the dog does not contain a known pedigree.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Madison said:


> Two different bloodline pits have a liter, will the pups be considered muts? guess I am confused on this whole mut and apbt stuff.


As long as both lines are APBT lines, then they will still be purebred APBTs. If one is APBT and the other is AST, Am Bully or something else other than APBT then yes, they'll be a mix or mutt. If you're not too keen on reading pedigrees, and you have the would-be pedigree available, you can post it up, and some of the more experienced folks can help you decipher it. I am still working on learning that part, so I'm not much help in this area, but there are plenty of folks on here who are great at it.

Also, since this post is related to Bloodlines, I'm moving it down to the Bloodlines Section of the forum for you.


----------

